# GreenCloudVPS - Special KVM & OpenVZ VPS Offers - From $5/mo Only!



## RockTBN (Dec 5, 2016)

GreencloudVPS providing high class hosting solutions since 2013. We believe in defining superior service when it comes to virtual private servers and dedicated servers on a quality network and best support. You can contact us via both Live Chat, Skype or Tickets.


Why Us?


- Owned hardware: We own all our hardware and network equipment.
- Fast ticket response with average of 20 mins.
- 24x7 In-house Professional Tech Support
- 99.9% Network Uptime Guaranteed
- 1Gbps and 10Gbps Network Connection
- 7 day money back guarantee


Our Storage KVM VPS features:


- Enterprise SAS drives in Hardware-RAID 50
- Both IPv4 & IPv6 available
- 1Gbps Network Port
- SolusVM Control Panel


Promotions:


Use the coupon 5MJ1KYOKR2 to get 20% off recurring. Limited time only!


______________________________________________________________________________________


Storage KVM VPS - Hardware RAID-50 Enterprise SAS


Location: Los Angeles - CA (US)


Looking Glass: http://lgca.greencloudvps.com


______________________________________________________________________________________


Storage-1: $7.95/mo.
- 1024MB RAM/ 1024MB SWAP
- 1 core
- 250GB SAS RAID-50 
- IPv4: 1
- IPv6: /112
- Connection 1Gbps
- 1TB Banwidth
- ORDER HERE !


Storage-2: $15/mo
- 2048MB RAM/ 2048MB SWAP
- 2 cores
- 500GB SAS RAID-50 
- IPv4: 1
- IPv6: /112
- Connection 1Gbps
- 2TB Banwidth
- ORDER HERE !


More plans: https://greencloudvps.com/us-storage-vps.php


______________________________________________________________________________________


SSD KVM VPS - Limited Quantities!


Location: Los Angeles - CA (US)


Looking Glass: http://lgca.greencloudvps.com


______________________________________________________________________________________


Special LA1: $8/mo.
- 2GB RAM
- 1 core
- 15GB SSD
- IPv4: 1
- Connection 1Gbps
- 1TB Banwidth
- ORDER HERE !


Special LA2: $16/mo.
- 4GB RAM
- 2 cores
- 30GB SSD
- IPv4: 1
- Connection 1Gbps
- 2TB Banwidth
- ORDER HERE !


______________________________________________________________________________________


SSD RAID-10 OpenVZ VPS


Location: Los Angeles - CA (US)


Looking Glass: http://lgca.greencloudvps.com


______________________________________________________________________________________


GreenVZ-1: $5/mo.
- 1024MB RAM/ 1024MB SWAP
- 1 core
- 20GB SSD RAID-10
- IPv4: 1
- IPv6: /112
- Connection 1Gbps
- 2TB Banwidth
- ORDER HERE !


GreenVZ-2: $10/mo.
- 2048MB RAM/ 2048MB SWAP
- 2 cores
- 40GB SSD RAID-10
- IPv4: 1
- IPv6: /112
- Connection 1Gbps
- 4TB Banwidth
- ORDER HERE !


More plans: https://greencloudvps.com/openvz-vps.php


Need a custom package? Contact our Sales!


Payment Method: Paypal, Credit Card, Perfect Money, Webmoney, Bitcoin


Contact Us:
Live Chat: https://greencloudvps.com/
Ticket: https://greencloudvps.com/contact.php
Email: [email protected]
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/greencloudvps


----------

